# A few shots from another recent wedding



## Vtec44 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes I shoot a lot of weddings


----------



## jaomul (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice photos

2 things that I think could be improved

The group shot, the rafters of wood don't so much frame as cut off, 

The portrait of the man with his hand leaning out from his body, I think that a longer focal length would flatter better, I say this not knowing focal length you used but it looks like his hand is big in comparison to his other features


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 6, 2015)

jaomul said:


> The portrait of the man with his hand leaning out from his body, I think that a longer focal length would flatter better, I say this not knowing focal length you used but it looks like his hand is big in comparison to his other features



Not to mention fingers got cut off and spot light on his jacket.     Most of these were shot with my 50mm f1.4


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey! Whys the bride always on the left?! Don't you know us ladies prefer to be right? ;-) 

Kidding of corse. Really beautiful set. I LOVE the ring shot. Great colors, and a nice change up from the ring in flower shots Ive seen so much of lately.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 6, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Hey! Whys the bride always on the left?! Don't you know us ladies prefer to be right? ;-)



I see what you did there 



> and a nice change up from the ring in flower shots Ive seen so much of lately.



OMG, I *HATE* ring in flower shot


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 6, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Whys the bride always on the left?! Don't you know us ladies prefer to be right? ;-)
> ...


What I did there? Make a fool of myself of corse.  I see now she is camera right. HAHAHA. But I am looking at her left hand, so I was thinking left. No more jokes before your second cup of coffee anymore Jazzie. 

Now I have a story to tell you about flowers and rings. I went to a wedding last year. My first wedding in YEARS. The photographer was nice enough. Said he had been in the business for 25+ years. In effort to learn a thing or two, I watched him all night. (nothing else to do when you are on crutches at a wedding) It came time for the ring shot and I saw him take the DEAD bridal bouquet and stick the ring in a wilted flower. I thought "maybe he has some sort of artistic vision I am not realizing" then I saw the album finished. Two rings,  inside a wilted browning rose. :,-( The bride had worked SO HARD making tons of cute decorations that could have easily been incorporated into a ring shot. I was possibly more upset about this than the bride. *SMH*


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 6, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> What I did there? Make a fool of myself of corse.  I see now she is camera right. HAHAHA. But I am looking at her left hand, so I was thinking left. No more jokes before your second cup of coffee anymore Jazzie.



You should just stick with the story that you were trying to be punny and insinuated that the new bride is always right 



> Now I have a story to tell you about flowers and rings. I went to a wedding last year. My first wedding in YEARS. The photographer was nice enough. Said he had been in the business for 25+ years. In effort to learn a thing or two, I watched him all night. (nothing else to do when you are on crutches at a wedding) It came time for the ring shot and I saw him take the DEAD bridal bouquet and stick the ring in a wilted flower. I thought "maybe he has some sort of artistic vision I am not realizing" then I saw the album finished. Two rings,  inside a wilted browning rose. :,-( The bride had worked SO HARD making tons of cute decorations that could have easily been incorporated into a ring shot. I was possibly more upset about this than the bride. *SMH*



I'm not sure what to say   I hope the other photos came out nicely.

But ring in flower shot has been around since my parents got married (so about 40 years).  It's time to let that die along with selective coloring


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 6, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Yes I shoot a lot of weddings



Do you shoot any divorces?  Because, well,I think that might be an interesting line of work to get into.

Lol


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 6, 2015)

I do but they are not as pretty and don't pay as much


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 6, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I do but they are not as pretty and don't pay as much



Yes.. but think of the possibilities.  The flower doused in gasoline and set ablaze in the ring shot.

Art it tell you.  PURE ART!

Lol


----------



## Jasii (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice set James, too bad the pole on the right was where it was in the group shot.
Jasii


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 7, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I do but they are not as pretty and don't pay as much



Of course they don't, you only get 1/2 
Couldn't resist!
Very nice. As a newbie, I don't give techie advice to pros.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 7, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Very nice. As a newbie, I don't give techie advice to pros.



It's all good.  Technical perfection isn't a priority with my wedding work.  I typically have 10 minutes to creates 20 beautiful naturally looking candid moments.


----------

